# West Hartford Reservoir, CT: 9/30



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

Another great afternoon of chasing Jonny Squeaky Bike through the forest!

Met up with WoodCore close to 4:30 and got rolling asap. Haven't been to the Rez yet this year and had a really great ride this evening. Most of our route I've ridden, but WC showed me some new singletrack, one in particular with really great flow with some nice rollers and twists and turns. Good stuff. Another section of older trail that was pure techy gnar (for 2knees). Great stuff.

I was dogging on the hills a bit due to my lameness on the MTB the past 6 weeks, but overall I was happy with my riding. Attacked pretty much everything and rode many spots I've walked in the past. WoodCore was in usual ripper form, dusting me just about the whole ride. I actually love trying to keep up despite usually failing miserably... Thanks again Jon!

One nice realization is that the Rez is only about 40 minutes from work, all highway. So it's definitely an option for some more late afternoon RAWs the next few weeks. Still gotta get some lights too, but if I can start by 4:15 I think I have a few weeks of daylight riding at the Rez especially given tonight's pace. We cranked out 9.4 miles in about 90 minutes!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 30, 2009)

> Another great afternoon of chasing Jonny Squeaky Bike through the forest!



LOL!!!

Great rip tonight Greg! Hope you enjoyed what I was able guide you through!  Our loop was 9.51 miles with 1241 feet of climbing and we managed an impressive 6.5 mph average speed. :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2009)

pure techy gnar.  nicely worded!

Did you guys see the big a$$ ladder roller?  that thing is wild.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad you were able to hook up with woodcore for a ride.  Did you do the same route that we did the last few rides Jon?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did you do the same route that we did the last few rides Jon?



Yes, pretty much the same loop but with much more confidence and authority!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> Did you guys see the big a$$ ladder roller?



Yes!!  How could one miss it!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Yes, pretty much the same loop but with much more confidence and authority!



Did you do the cool section I like, after crossing the inner dike?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did you do the cool section I like, after crossing the inner dike?



Indeed!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2009)

2knees said:


> Did you guys see the big a$$ ladder roller?  that thing is wild.





WoodCore said:


> Yes!!  How could one miss it!!



I think I did miss it. I've seen pics of 2knees on that ladder roller, and thought we might come across it, but I don't remember seeing it.



bvibert said:


> Did you do the cool section I like, after crossing the inner dike?





WoodCore said:


> Indeed!



Pure techy gnar....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think I did miss it. I've seen pics of 2knees on that ladder roller, and thought we might come across it, but I don't remember seeing it.



If you took the same route I've been going on then you pass it on the right not too long after you go into the woods to start across the ridge (where that little rock drop that we sessioned the first time in there is).  IIRC that is.



Greg said:


> Pure techy gnar....



I really like that area through there.  Looks like it hardly gets used, I had no idea it was hiding in there.


----------

